# Chitty Bang Bang??



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I remember a while back there was a wish list for kits and the Aurora Chitty car was not low on it at all.

Now ....the Film was a MGM release but who owns the rights and would obtaining a license for the kit be difficult?

I'm also curious how many here would want this kit?....without paying the 200.00 or more ebay price.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I would love one. I remember having the cereal box toy. I wish I still did.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I do not have any pics (that I can find) but some here may remember my build up a few years back I did for a client......DUDES! that *Alclad II CHROME* is the bomb for that *bonet*! and there are some very tricky wood painting techniques that are cool to....I added strips of thin styrene to cover up the over sized and not so well done wood planks on my kit.

BUT! Today....so many improvements can be made for that kit and the cars owner in England would be happy to work with anyone who would want information on the car.

Its gotta happen!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I would love a couple of that kit and so would my younger brother....something akin to a chitty-chitty festish for him.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL! I found some pics here at HobbyTalk....funny I thought once you delete pics from your personal file that was that?

The AA batteries are there to support the wings...as they could not be attached untill they arrived at the buyers residence in China.... it arrived in 100% condition and he was very happy!  

Now it looks like I'm building another Time Machine for a local client...NO lights or Motors this time...300.00 smackers! That gets me my Seaview and MORE! YIPPIE!!!!...the rest will go on my LHS card.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=18638

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=18871

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=18872


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

fluke said:


> IDUDES! that *Alclad II CHROME* is the bomb for that *bonet*! and there are some very tricky wood painting techniques that are cool to....I added strips of thin styrene to cover up the over sized and not so well done wood planks on my kit.


I bought my kit from John Green many, many years back when tube glue was still the rage. The model sat on a shelf in the garage gathering dust - the chrome plating just peeled off. I refurbished it a couple of years back and it got me a bronze at WF and a place in the FSM Readers Gallery.

It's really not a bad kit to begin with. Of course, you can always make improvements. It's all in the painting. Incidentally, Fluke, I had better results with Baremetal foil on the hood/bonnet.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Jim,
I remember seeing that kit at WonderFest. Took my breath away. Beautiful job on it! I'd love to see a reissue or new kit, but I'm a realist.

Rob


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I'd love one of those. I still have my old Corgi.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Arronax said:


> Fluke, I had 'better' results with Baremetal foil on the hood/bonnet.


Your Chitty looks GREAT! :thumbsup: .... Normally I stand down and NOT take matters so personally but that was kinda cold and makes me wish I could find better pics. If you said "I used" or "This is what I did for my Chrome" that would have been different and I'm hope that you were not out to bite or be cruel...I'm just taking a stand. On my bonet you could see yourself like a mirror....even in the links you can see how bright and shiny the golds, Chrome and black are. I would be more careful in the future. Both builds are unique and are very well done.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

fluke said:


> Your Chitty looks GREAT! :thumbsup: .... Normally I stand down and NOT take matters so personally but that was kinda cold and makes me wish I could find better pics. If you said "I used" or "This is what I did for my Chrome" that would have been different and I'm hope that you were not out to bite or be cruel...I'm just taking a stand. On my bonet you could see yourself like a mirror....even in the links you can see how bright and shiny the golds, Chrome and black are. I would be more careful in the future. Both builds are unique and are very well done.


Actually, what I meant was that *I* had less than acceptable result with AlClad - mainly due to poor surface preparation and poor modeling skills.  I also thought it was a bit too shiny for my taste. Anyhow, the BareMetal foil came out just right for me and it was a little more forgiving when I applied the trim line decals.

Fluke, I was not casting aspersions on your modeling skills or your finished model and I'm sorry if I came across that way.

Jim


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*No problemo Jim!* and thanks!  

Too shiny ...I could see what you mean...from a scale perspective its very easy to be too glossy or shiny...nothing kills a models realism than that....but when it comes to a tones like chrome or gold on cars...and especially on Chitty?...NEVER!!!  

The biggest mistake one can do with the Alclad's is by using their 'black undercoat'.....for some reason it sucks, does not dry and you MUST spray using a very low PSI.

I have used Testors Boyd's high gloss black as the undercoat and have had great results. 

With chitty....I had to wet sand the hell out of the bonet, do some minor filling and remove some details that were re-applied later but the final results were worth it.

Too bad it went to the customer before I could use it at Wonderfest or local contests.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Yup. Count me in for a few.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I'll take two, please!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Wayne


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm not a fan of the film, but I've always liked the car. I'd definitely add one to my collection if someone produced a kit.


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

fluke said:


> *No problemo Jim!* and thanks!
> 
> Too shiny ...I could see what you mean...from a scale perspective its very easy to be too glossy or shiny...nothing kills a models realism than that....but when it comes to a tones like chrome or gold on cars...and especially on Chitty?...NEVER!!!
> 
> ...


The Alclad Black Undercoat works pretty well when you use an internal mix airbrush. Hit it with at least 3 mist coats, letting it flash about 1min. between coats. Shoot at 30psi about 4" off the model, and move fast. It should look like black enamel after the last coat Then FLOOD it with the actual metal coat. Double the metal coat immediately, like using a paint brush on the back stroke. Don't let it run though. It's a thin line between a wet coat and a run. I personally don't think that Bare Metal foil holds a candle to it. But then, I just melted the frame on my new Dodge L-700. (A short story in itself  )


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Arronax, The chitty chitty model looks awsome, That was a model i never had,but if it is reissued somtime, i'll have to pick it up.I had a chance a few years ago to buy the corgi reissue, but waited to long.When i wen't back to see if they still had it , it was sold.This was around the same time corgi reissued the beatles yellow sub and the starski and hutch torino.I did get the yellow sub and magical mystery tour bus :dude:


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

spocks beard said:


> Arronax, The chitty chitty model looks awsome, That was a model i never had,but if it is reissued somtime, i'll have to pick it up.I had a chance a few years ago to buy the corgi reissue, but waited to long.When i wen't back to see if they still had it , it was sold.This was around the same time corgi reissued the beatles yellow sub and the starski and hutch torino.I did get the yellow sub and magical mystery tour bus :dude:


Yeah, I picked up the Corgi Chitty reissue - not as nice as the original issue which had the front and back "wings" and four figures.

The Beatles stuff was really nice and I have all seven pieces (Yellow Submarine, Penny Lane bus, MMT coach, Newspaper Taxi, graffitti covered van, truck with Anthology billboard and the psychedelic Mini). Did you get the Yellow Submarine with the four Beatles figures?

Jim


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

IIRC, that Corgi re-issue was pretty pricey too (over $100 the one & only time I saw one in person). Sheesh, I wish I'd known better than to *play* with the originals when I had 'em  .


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I still have my corgi yellow sub in the box,But from the art on the box i'm assuming that the four beatles pop up from the hatches via a lever or button on the sub.I got the sub and mmt bus at spencers around 1998,and they were both reduced in price big time.The sub was originaly going for $69.99 And was reduced to around $15.00 Same for the mmt bus. They must have really wanted to get rid of there stock.When spencers marked down the prices,It didn't take long for people to buy them all up.


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

*My Chitty*

Hi everyone !
Heres my Chitty that I aquired at a model convention for $10 !! [nya nya nya !] It was a glue bomb that is missing a few parts. All in all I think it displays nicely. I'd love to see this reissued ... 
----- Duff


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

oops - check my gallery for the pic ..


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

spocks beard said:


> I still have my corgi yellow sub in the box,But from the art on the box i'm assuming that the four beatles pop up from the hatches via a lever or button on the sub.


This version came out a little later than the first Corgi Beatles wave.


















I had to build a base since the figures don't stand up very well!

Jim


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Arronax,I do not have that version of the yellow sub.I never saw that set and never new corgi released it.Thanks for posting the pix though,Cuz it is a very cool looking piece! Thanks!


----------

